# Birds Rejecting Training



## Braineack (Mar 10, 2014)

I cant get them to perch on the damn branches.




Song Sparrow by The Braineack, on Flickr





Tufted Titmouse by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice shots - they are nice and sharp and you have a catch light in the eyes.  Maybe if you stuck some food on the branches? :mrgreen:

WesternGuy


----------



## BillM (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice shots, how far from the table are the branches ? I'm just guessing but if they were too close maybe they didn't bother landing on them and just went from where they were perched right to the food ?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 11, 2014)

yeah, i make it too easy for them to just stand there.


----------



## HL45 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice shots!! Place the perches directly over the feed tray maybe 6 to 8 inches above. Try to match the size of the bird with the perch. Hope that helps.


----------



## randyphotoforum (Mar 11, 2014)

the baiting in the pics ruins the images....we all feed our BY birds but try to make the images look natural


----------



## Braineack (Mar 11, 2014)

what I need is a slingshot for fish...


----------



## BillM (Mar 11, 2014)

A BIG slingshot !!!!!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 11, 2014)

Okay changed my setup and I got pretty immediate results.

Too bad today is a bit dreary/overcast out; cant wait for the greens to start coming back...





Black-capped Chickadee by The Braineack, on Flickr




Black-capped Chickadee by The Braineack, on Flickr




Black-capped Chickadee by The Braineack, on Flickr




Dark-eyed Junco by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## randyphotoforum (Mar 11, 2014)

1 is very nice


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 11, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Okay changed my setup and I got pretty immediate results.
> 
> Too bad today is a bit dreary/overcast out; cant wait for the greens to start coming back...
> 
> ...



Okay, now you're talking.  These are very nice!


----------



## jenko (Mar 11, 2014)

Braineack said:


>



They are all very nice shots, but these two are my favorites, especially the last on the branch. Nice job, B!


----------



## manicmike (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice job. How'd you finally get them to land on the branches?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 11, 2014)

Moved the regular feeders over so they were forced to come over and tried out a new branch that hangs over the plate of food I put out.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 11, 2014)

New set up is better. Now lets see landing shots.


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 11, 2014)

Fantastic shots!  Very sharp results.  I like 'em all


----------



## BillM (Mar 11, 2014)

You are now a master trainer :hail:


----------



## randyphotoforum (Mar 12, 2014)

a master baiter anyway


----------



## Braineack (Mar 12, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> Fantastic shots!  Very sharp results.  I like 'em all



Thanks!  Yeah this combo of body/lens is killer for sure.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 12, 2014)

Within maybe 1min of sitting down today a Bird Jay stopped by.  I heard it yelling when I came outside and moved the feeders and he came right over once I got under my blind.  But I didnt have any time to react and just happened to catch him in the frame at 75mm.  Luckily I actually positioned myself a bit closer so it's really not that much of a crop, but would have loved to have gotten him closer to 200mm.  I got three frames of him, this was the first, then one of him in flight leaving, and the third empty 




Blue Jay by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Mar 13, 2014)

Morning Blue Jay Bump.


----------



## randyphotoforum (Mar 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Morning Blue Jay Bump.



bumping your own thread, wow is that sad, anyway the bj shot is very nice, superb feather detail and nice eye light


----------



## randyphotoforum (Mar 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic shots!  Very sharp results.  I like 'em all
> ...



no exif so what body/lens


----------



## Braineack (Mar 13, 2014)

randyphotoforum said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > PropilotBW said:
> ...




all the exif data is still there... look on flickr:


CameraNikon D600Exposure0.001 sec (1/800)Aperturef/5.0Focal Length75 mmISO Speed2000Lens ModelTamron 70.0-200.0 mm f/2.8


----------



## Braineack (Mar 13, 2014)

randyphotoforum said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Blue Jay Bump.
> ...




I need constant validation.


----------



## terri (Mar 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> randyphotoforum said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...





This has turned into a wonderful little series!   They were never going to leave the food, so you were right to change things out a little.   They are still hard to capture, such flighty little things - but you have several nice ones here.   Including your blue jay!   Keep at it!   :thumbup:


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome shots........ beautiful.. branches are not!


----------



## limr (Mar 13, 2014)

I completely disagree with the idea that the bird feed 'ruins' the shot or that the birds have to be on branches. No offense to all your birders - your pictures are good, sharp, bright, yadda yadda - but I've lost track of how many pictures I've seen of birds on branches and so interest in the same view wanes. I like seeing the bird on the table, more focused on the food than on posing for the camera. Dare I say there's even a story in those pictures? "Yeah, yeah, there are branches there, I see them. Can't talk, eating." That makes me smile. The second set - they're great pictures and I'm not trying to say they're not. But it's that Tufted Titmouse shot in the first set that I keep going back to and that's the one I'll still remember if someone were to ask me in a month or so.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 13, 2014)

Able to call some Tits over:




Tufted Titmouse by The Braineack, on Flickr




Tufted Titmouse by The Braineack, on Flickr


I'm really pleased with this one:




Tufted Titmouse by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Mar 13, 2014)

I also think disguising my lens hood helped a bit.  Whenever a bird lands they really notice it and are bothered by it, today didn't seem to be the case.  It's about the only thing that's really visible to them.


----------



## BillM (Mar 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Able to call some Tits over:



Then why are you outside playing with stupid birds


----------



## 71M (Mar 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Tufted Titmouse by The Braineack, on Flickr




This one really stands out imo. I like them all though.


----------

